# [Sep 14, 2013] Run For Your Lives - Georgia!!! (Dalton, GA)



## Matt Derrick (May 17, 2013)

*THE ORIGINAL*
*ZOMBIE INFESTED*
*5K OBSTACLE COURSE RACE*

Anyone can run. But everything changes when you’re running for your life. Test your speed, strength and endurance through miles of man-made and natural obstacles—all while being chased by hungry, merciless zombies.

This obstacle course race is like nothing you’ve ever experienced before. And hopefully, it won’t be your last. Waiting at the end of this zombie infected 5k—aside from a possible brain craving—is an apocalypse party to die for. Celebrate your survival or imminent zombie transformation at this one-of-a-kind festival complete with food, live bands, a DJ, and of course beer.

http://www.runforyourlives.com/


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 17, 2013)

This is happening all over the country this year, but this will be the event I am attending! Come run with me!


----------



## Tude (May 17, 2013)

I'm considering the one in August (Pittsburgh) looks like a blast. I like the obstacle races. Did Warrior Dash couple years ago --- am doing Foamfest in June (Pittsburgh).


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 18, 2013)

What's foam fest?


----------



## Tude (May 18, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> What's foam fest?


 
http://5kfoamfest.com/

5k obstacle run - little easier than warrier dash --- but still messy, muddy and with lots of foamy bubbles and lots of upper body strength to get over and around obstacles.


----------



## dharma bum (May 18, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> This is happening all over the country this year, but this will be the event I am attending! Come run with me!



Are you in GA?


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 18, 2013)

dharma bum said:


> Are you in GA?



I'm in Key West at the moment, headed to the Pacific Northwest. I'm going to be in the area after dragon con tho so I'm going to try and stick around for this


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol. I grew up in Dalton. It's the carpet capital of the world. I still live pretty close to there just across te line in TN.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 2, 2013)

come out then!


----------



## Tude (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm doing a Zombie 5k no obstacle/trail run here in October - same park I normally run. Should be fun. I just talked to someone who has done a couple of them - she said it turned from a 5k run to a 5k sprint - she said the freaking adrenaline boosts you when a zombie pops out.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 1, 2013)

Is that different from the run for your lives thing? I've heard of that and the walking dead run, but are there others?


----------



## Tude (Aug 1, 2013)

It will be the same thing - with the zombies popping out of the bushes and running after you trying to take your 3 Life flags. No obstacles (well other than exposed tree roots -- it's the same trail I race cyclocross on - and hilly in the woods - I can see myself hitting the dirt, LOL, just no face plant please!). And yeah - there's a bunch of zombie runs out there, zombie mud, zombie runs that are at night ... Kinda like the mud obstacle races. Tough mudder, Warrior Dash (I did that in n/s carolina a couple years ago. beat the snot outta me too), etc. I'm doing this in the Spring so I can get all prettied up - and take a shower before I get in any vehicle! http://thecolorrun.com/rochester/.

They have so much fun stuff for runners. But then if anyone were to toss paint or mud (well ok for off roader) on my bikes I'd have to flatten them lol.


----------



## tobepxt (Aug 4, 2013)

wow. i was born in Dalton.. but i probably wont be back there anytime soon...


----------

